# Transformer problem



## stroudie (Oct 10, 2011)

Bit of a long shot…

We have a burnt out wire that goes into block 2 of the transformer, Elektroblock EBL 99, which we believe to be 12V coming from the engine battery. Curiously everything continues to work after initially shorting out and re-starting.

The question is:

1)	What does this wire do and should we be overly concerned as we are still travelling to the end of the year?

We've taken it to a Hymer dealer here in France who unsurprisingly said we need a whole new transformer that would take a month to come from Germany! This was going to be very expensive too.

We have read previous posts on transformer problems and know we can order the part from Germany and get it done a whole lot cheaper when we get home.

Is there anything we should be doing in the meantime - aside keeping our fingers crossed!?

Would appreciate anyone's input, thanks.

www.stroudie.net


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

The burnt out cable is the +ve feed from the starter battery to the refrigerator, so presumably, you have no cooling effect when on the move. I should get it fixed if I were you.


----------



## stroudie (Oct 10, 2011)

Philip

Thanks for this, we're only driving a max of 2hrs every other day.
The fridge seems to be coping fine when parked at least.

Will look to have it fixed asap. However, finding somewhere out here (in France) that will fix it without changing the complete transformer unit is going to prove hard. (we can't afford to wait around a month either!)

Thanks again

Julie


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Julie,

You've still got gas to run the fridge when not on EHU so there is no rush is there.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Obviously, when parked and using gas or EHU the fridge should work fine and as the ambient temperature is falling now, a two hour drive should not cause the fridge to warm up too much when battery power would normally have been available.
I am not sure if there are any other implications: the relays will try to switch current from the starter battery to the fridge when the engine is running, but I guess if the fridge selector is set to off that should not be of any concern. Not sure what would happen with an AES fridge. Presumably since the burnt cable is now insulated, not much can happen.
If you want reassurance, a call or e-mail to Udo Lang at Schaudt would put your minds at rest. He is very helpful and speaks English well. He might also be able to tell you if a replacement EBL is likely to be needed.

Here are his details.

Udo Lang, technical support
Schaudt GmbH Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau
Planckstr. 8 - 88677 Markdorf - Germany
email: [email protected]

Tel. +49 7544 9577-70 Fax +49 - 7544 - 9577-29


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You could have the fridge wired up externally from the electroblock. It would save you a lot of money and the wiring is already there.

Are they sure that there is no output from the EBL? As it could just be a loose connection in that plug that caused arching and melted the plug. If that's the case it is an easy repair.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jezport said:


> Are they sure that there is no output from the EBL? As it could just be a loose connection in that plug that caused arching and melted the plug. If that's the case it is an easy repair.


+1


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I would aggree with Jez as the output on pin 1 is the high current supply to the fridge, the usual cause of that type of fault you have shown in the picture is due to a loose conection when the 10 amps plus is flowing and thus causeing the conector to heat up, the usual remendy is to check the pin and socket and see if it can be compressed and making a firm fit or replacement of the metal pin in the plastic housing, i would also think that the 20amp fuse is still in good order... thats the way I would start..... just as a temp fix i would indeed just supply the fridge with the battery 12 volts untill you can get the spaires....


----------



## stroudie (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks again all for all your input with this, I feel armed now with better information as to what it is..! Before we hadn't a clue, nor did the garage we dropped into.

Thanks again, appreciate it.

Julie.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

could this not just be a simple high resitence conection that has caused the block to burn ?

could you not recouple it with a better conection and job done ?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

spatz1 said:


> could this not just be a simple high resitence conection that has caused the block to burn ?
> 
> could you not recouple it with a better conection and job done ?


Inst that what I said in my earlier post?


----------

